# Looking for a graphic novel writer



## Serge_Salvatrice (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the right area to be posting this, but I'm looking for someone to help me write a science fiction graphic novel. I have characters and ideas etc. What I need is someone to help me develop my characters, link my ideas and events, and someone to bounce ideas off of. I don't have experience writing but would love to make this graphic novel become a reality.


----------



## White_Oyster (Jun 4, 2015)

By writer, you mean someone who would write the story, right?
If so, I'm willing to help. I like science fiction and have quite some experience in writing.


----------



## Serge_Salvatrice (Jun 4, 2015)

Well, its more of helping me write it.  You won't be doing that by yourself.  Since I don't know much about writing stories, I really need someone to help guide and direct me.  To help me write interesting characters and events.  Getting my idea that I have, to work and flesh it out.  Filling in the details.  So maybe like........a co-writer?


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 4, 2015)

As long as you're looking for someone to help you /write/ and not to /draw/, I could probably give it a shot? Sounds kind of like you want an editor of some sort. I'd have to know more about your project to know if I can/want to help you.


----------



## Serge_Salvatrice (Jun 4, 2015)

It takes place thousands of years in the future.  There is enmity  between two nations that span thousands of years.  The heroes will get  mixed in this conflict and unraveling the truth behind the warring  nations as well as things about their world that was hidden from the  people.  There is a mix of alien, furry, and humans.  I guess that is a brief description without making a mountain of information.  I'm still building this up so lots of things are subject to change.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 4, 2015)

Serge_Salvatrice said:


> It takes place thousands of years in the future.  There is enmity  between two nations that span thousands of years.  The heroes will get  mixed in this conflict and unraveling the truth behind the warring  nations as well as things about their world that was hidden from the  people.  There is a mix of alien, furry, and humans.  I guess that is a brief description without making a mountain of information.  I'm still building this up so lots of things are subject to change.



That isn't a lot to go on. What's unique about your setting? Who are the big players? Where do the heroes come in? Don't be afraid to dump whatever info you have at this point. 

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1379472-Scientists-and-Psychopaths <-A setting of my own, for reference in terms of my tastes.


----------



## Serge_Salvatrice (Jun 5, 2015)

Hmmm well hopefully I have some things.
The two nations on this planet are from two colossal space ships that crashed onto this unknown planet from a battle in space.  The battle was over possession of a certain structure on board a massive colony ship called the Alexander.  The antagonists in my story, are faction of Etharrians.  They are an alien species that fought with the Alexander.   Since each ship is badly damage and not space worthy anymore, the survivors start life anew on this alien world.  After a short span of a few years, the surviving Etharrian faction launch and attack to retrieve the mysterious structure being held in the wrecked ship of the Alexander.  During this event, a time anomaly occurs coming from the structure itself.  This causes a impenetrable field around itself trapping those inside.  Other occurrences happen as well.  One of these is sending the main protagonist in the future.  
The heroes contain ones that grow up with the main character, as well as those he meets later on.  As the story progresses, they will discover the main protagonist's connection with this structure and why it is so important.  They will also learn of another being that seems to be behind a lot of events that go on, including the battle in space that happened thousands of years ago.


----------



## Charrio (Jun 6, 2015)

You can always bounce ideas off of me as well. 
I'm not quite an avid writer as I'd like to be as I draw and do commissions in Art as well. 
I do know a lot tho, so am glad to help if i can. 

*As to what you have posted here. *
How long is the intro going to be and are you going to covers some of the grand wars?
Mentioning certain things that you can use later will be helpful, like a moon was hit with debris
and can be used later in writing or not. Writing in back up ideas you can use if needed is a good idea
if you can fit it. Being in the far future you can have grand advances in science and will need some soft
reason for them or the basic principle of the item or tech. 

This all can be addressed with the intro as you describe the tech and set a precedent for certain needed tech 
or happenings.


----------



## Serge_Salvatrice (Jun 6, 2015)

Well I suppose if there is an interest maybe you can note my fa and maybe see if we can discuss more on Skype


----------



## Plash (Jun 6, 2015)

Have you done any reading about storytelling? I've recently finished a fantastic book called _Into the Woods_ by John Yorke: it gives you an awful lot of information about the basic ingredients of storytelling and how to structure your story in order to keep it exciting and satisfying. That's just one small jumping-off point, but it might give you a little help in making your story even better.


----------



## Charrio (Jun 7, 2015)

Serge_Salvatrice said:


> Well I suppose if there is an interest maybe you can note my fa and maybe see if we can discuss more on Skype



Your gallery link didn't work. 
Can I get a direct one to your FA page?


----------



## Serge_Salvatrice (Jun 7, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sergesalvatrice/


----------



## Charrio (Jun 7, 2015)

Serge_Salvatrice said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sergesalvatrice/



Many thanks, and watched.
Nice Macro stuff you have too


----------



## Serge_Salvatrice (Jun 7, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Many thanks, and watched.
> Nice Macro stuff you have too



Thank you very much.

I have all my ideas and such typed on and uploaded to my dropbox.  So if you are serious about possibly helping me, please send me a note.


----------

